# TEEN ANGEL!



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

*Teen Angel!*

I use to read his columns back in the day with the first issues of Lowrider Magazine. 

He always had insight and wisdom and I just enjoyed reading his commentary. 
I always thought he was a ahead of his time and always kept us in the loop on what was happening out there. 
He was very down for the Community & The Lowrider Lifestyle.

He was also a great artist and I enjoyed looking at his art in the magazine. 










If you have any of his work please post 'em up. I found this one at "Cisneros The Pinstripers" garage, I'd never seen this one before. 
I'd would love to see more. 
*
Does anyone know where he is these days? *


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)




----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Apr 29 2009, 08:53 PM~13735743
> *Teen Angel!
> 
> I use to read his columns back in the day with the first issues of Lowrider Magazine.
> ...


damn thats bad ass


----------



## angel dust 64 (Apr 29, 2009)

dont know were hes at but im sure his sons will be at san berdoo show i used to go check him out when he stayed in rialto early 80s


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

Yeah back in the days my older cousins would always have a stck of Teen Angel. I was searching for some magazines.. Check this link and enjoy....

http://homiezmusic.com/teenangelsmagazine


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by warning_@Apr 30 2009, 02:18 PM~13745175
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: ONDE ESTA MI....."RITCHIIIEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!" :biggrin:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> *Teen Angel!*
> 
> I use to read his columns back in the day with the first issues of Lowrider Magazine.
> 
> ...


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Apr 29 2009, 07:53 PM~13735743
> *Teen Angel!
> 
> I use to read his columns back in the day with the first issues of Lowrider Magazine.
> ...


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Still looking for TEEN ANGEL. Here is some stuff I found.


----------



## SIXONERAG (Dec 27, 2006)

MUCH RESPECT TO THE LEGEND OF LOWRIDING!


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONERAG_@Jul 28 2010, 03:20 AM~18161367
> *MUCH RESPECT TO THE LEGEND OF LOWRIDING!
> 
> 
> ...


anyone got any bigger pictures of this :biggrin:


----------



## Imp1963 (Apr 12, 2009)




----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@May 1 2009, 08:43 AM~13753534
> *Yeah back in the days my older cousins would always have a stck of Teen Angel. I was searching for some magazines.. Check this link and enjoy....
> 
> http://homiezmusic.com/teenangelsmagazine
> *


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BombaAussieStyle (Nov 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Aug 15 2010, 09:47 PM~18318265
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## q1111 (Aug 16, 2010)

dont know were hes at but im sure his sons will be at san berdoo show i used to go check him out when he stayed in rialto early 80s
___________________________________________
http://www.uggboots-esales.com/ugg-classic-knit-boots.html


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

*Going Way Way Back to the early 70's I think? :0 

I was in Chicano's Pride Bike Club and the Car Club had its meeting at Hillview Park on the East Side of San Jose CA. Teen Angel was a member of the Car Club and I would spend as mush time as I could just watching this man with his pad and pen drawing whatever was on his mind at that moment. Sometimes it would be the parking lot of the park full of Bombs, other times it would be our bikes lined up in a row or the Fine Chicana walking by looking at the Rides!! :biggrin: It is a part of my life that I will Never Forget. 

He was always a Cool Cat with us youngsters, giving us his words of wisdom and telling us that "Low Riding will always be in your heart '"IF" you truly beleave in the art and Life Style of it". That is some Powerful Words to tell a 10 yr old that had nothing but Low Riding on his mind. Standing next to his bike that was all chromed out, metal flake blue, molded frame, running two square headlights and four mirrors, looking at his Brand New Members Only 'Chicanos Pride Bike Club Jacket' ironed to the bone and draped over my handle bars for ALL TO SEE!!. 

Your the man Teen Angel. I Thank You for your kind words, the art you given us, and more so the insperation you gave me as a youngster to follow my dreams and to never let anyone tell me I Can't because I CAN!!!

Much Love and RESPECT, Always & Forever :worship: :worship: 

Paul Lemus
Uniques Car Club*


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

t t t ma pops kick't me down !!! frame's n all


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

TTT for TEEN ANGEL uffin:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

I have always seen<span style=\'color:black\'>* Teen Angel* as true art work and great wisdom in the writings and I have truly enjoyed it since it started and that tradition continues today but in JAPAN. Thanks to my Carnal and his Wife who own <span style=\'color:black\'>*TEEN ANGLES JAPAN* and are keeping the magazine alive and it's available now at Greenspans/South Gate, Sound of Music/East LA & Paramount, San Pedro Tattoo/San Pedro, Williams Book Store/San Pedro, and all of these locations are in California. For Advertising, Event Coverage, Vendor Information or Info Email: *[email protected]*
Teen Angels Japan is associated with Hood Affiliated Clothing 2010</span></span>


----------



## 81CUTTDOGG (Jul 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Aug 17 2010, 11:15 PM~18338637
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elay_kidd (Jul 1, 2008)

TEEN ANGELS MAGAZINE IS BACK THIS FALL 2013!!!
STILL OWNED BY THE ORIGINAL OWNERS TEEN ANGEL AND HIS SONS, SMILEY & PAYASO 

https://www.facebook.com/teenangelsarte

www.teenangelesarte.com


----------



## Mr Cucho (Jun 5, 2011)

TTT for teen angels magazine one of da 1first libro for da varrio an made for da varrio by raza from allover tha varrios wll aloud to let tha raza show em arte n able to post ur varrio ur homies trwn up dat gang sings some thing that no Oder magazine has been down or able 2 do n have what teen agels have !!! It can't b replace n it wound be replace tha one an only firme libro that wll let u express da souls of tha varrios n all gangmembers mainly from allover califas !!! Big bad qvos aqui mr Chuco para teen angels libro !!!


----------



## elay_kidd (Jul 1, 2008)

TEEN ANGELS MAGAZINE ISSUE #232 AVAILABLE FOR PRESALE: www.teenangelsarte.bigcartel.com


----------



## elay_kidd (Jul 1, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/events/284744661708147/?ref_dashboard_filter=upcoming


----------

